# 9/26/16 rollover pass report



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Went by Rollover Pass on 9/26/16 and people were catching keeper and bull reds, flounder, croaker, skip jacks, and sand trout.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

so what did YOU catch?
Did those people gave you permission to post their report?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

No pictures?


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Went by *Rollover Pass* on 9/26/16 and *people* were catching keeper and bull reds, flounder, croaker, skip jacks, and sand trout.


People...? Yep, that's a no go.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

There wasn't many people there 15 to 20 max. I didn't fish, Just stopped by and talked to people to get a report while I was in the area.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

so whats the purpose of this report? I always heard that when you hear that fish is being caught its too late.........
at least on the next report get some pictures.....
thanks


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Magnolia said:


> so whats the purpose of this report? I always heard that when you hear that fish is being caught its too late.........
> at least on the next report get some pictures.....
> thanks


It's not a fishing report but an observation report!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Man... Give the guy a break!! He is just being informative....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*BE CAREFUL this a sensitive topic. * I was out of town 8-9 years years ago during the holidays but iirc there was so much cra- on the old posting board that Mont had someone seriously threaten him and to come by his house so that killed the right to post to a report.

There is some joking here but if Guys start posting negatives then Mont will cancel the right to post back or the individual fishing report board at a minimum.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

If you don't like what I posted don't read it and move on with your life. If i feel like posting pictures I will and if not I won't. I posted this for a little insight for people going to fish the area at least they know what was being caught. So if you don't like what I did you can kiss my ***. Some people are always ungrateful.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Magnolia said:


> so whats the purpose of this report? I always heard that when you hear that fish is being caught its too late.........
> at least on the next report get some pictures.....
> thanks


What are you on this forum for if there is no purpose for reports? your a moron
Go catch some fish yourself and you won't need pictures to know what a fish looks like.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

BullyARed said:


> It's not a fishing report but an observation report!


Where is your report DA,


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Big guns.. Thanks for the info! Some people just don't appreciate it. I do.

Thanks! 
Gus


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Magnolia said:


> so whats the purpose of this report? I always heard that when you hear that fish is being caught its too late.........
> at least on the next report get some pictures.....
> thanks


Yeah, the purpose of a fishing report is to report on fishing.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> What are you on this forum for if there is no purpose for reports? your a moron
> Go catch some fish yourself and you won't need pictures to know what a fish looks like.


your the moron plus your an idiot....I just ask a simple question......some folks are stove up and cant get out of the house and like to see pictures of folks catching fish.....


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

....and this is the reason why you couldn't reply to threads in this section for a long time.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> ....and this is the reason why you couldn't reply to threads in this section for a long time.


It needs to be changed back to the way it was, You can't even post a report without people jumping your ***.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I've heard the same about roll over this week big guns. Thanks for the insight.


----------

